# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity

## yonaga

What ethnicity would you guess? Ignore the tan (late summer).

----------


## Angela

> What ethnicity would you guess? Ignore the tan (late summer).


Definitely Slavic, but if asked I would have said Polish, mainly because most of the Slavs I know are Polish.

----------


## Nik

Typical Slav, in my eyes he's most likely an East Slav but not Ukrainian.

----------


## InfamousAngel99

Slavic. I'm not quite sure which group specifically, but Slavic.

----------


## InfamousAngel99

Also, I would be interested in seeing what other people perceive me to be.
67554098_1365012630341512_4568645811851755520_n.jpg

----------


## Angela

Actor who played a Polish worker in "Under the Tuscan Sun":


Raoul Bova-the Southern Italian male love interest:


They definitely went in for stereotypes.

----------


## yonaga

Any other suggestions beside Slavs? :) Or any eventual admixture suggestions? :)

----------


## Nik

> Any other suggestions beside Slavs? :) Or any eventual admixture suggestions? :)


He can belong to different linguistic groups but I suppose what we all mean by the simplistic "Slavic" is North Eastern European or somewhere within the former Soviet Union territories. 

He could also be Moldovan or Romanian.

----------


## Duarte

Slavic 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## yonaga

> He can belong to different linguistic groups but I suppose what we all mean by the simplistic "Slavic" is North Eastern European or somewhere within the former Soviet Union territories. 
> 
> He could also be Moldovan or Romanian.


Indeed it is absolutely precise. Technically he is a northern Russian with a bit of Polish, Greek, Scandinavian and Scottish blood.

----------


## calf

Dutch ,low countries 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

Netherlands

----------

